# Hows this for a quote



## YoungE (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm 24 ,0 no claims standard Gt-r 33 full security system limited to 5000 miles £8439.00 from confused.com


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Holy $hit mate!

That actually makes my £1600 premium sound rather attractive! I'm hoping that mine comes down some more in November as 6 points have come off my license now!

Keep shopping around mate, if you're interested I'm with A-Plan, they seem to be pretty good for me, why not give em a try

paul :smokin:


----------

